
Google's .New Shortcuts Are Now for Everyone - jedwhite
https://www.wired.com/story/google-new-shortcuts-are-now-for-everyone/
======
leokennis
I remember in the 90's, there was a "craze" about calling "0900-PIZZA" or
"0900-TAXI" or something (in The Netherlands, 0900 == commercial number). But,
those suffixes where paid for by certain companies. So if you called for
Pizza, it would be Pizza from a certain chain but not the other. This failed
big time, as people have preferences.

I don't use Spotify, but Apple Music. So playlist.new will be useless to me,
and to more than 50% of others.

Instead Google should have made "portals" of these domains. Go to
playlist.new. Choose your music service and authenticate. Next time you go to
playlist.new, it will create a new playlist on that service.

With the way it's set up now, exactly no-one will be using this.

------
ornornor
That’s the new aol... also, how does music === Spotify?

------
greatgib
Let's hope that it will fail miserably as for a lot of shitty products created
by Google in an attempt to take over the internet...

------
anoncake
No, they're for Spotify, eBay and GitHub – needlessly giving these market
leaders another advantage over their competitors.

------
wdisp
This looks interesting indeed. I can't wait for more websites and services to
adapt and register their own .new domains.

